

Ask HN: how do I find unpaid intern? - testme4ever2

Not that I am looking for a cheap labor, but the task itself is social media marketing to FB groups, forums, twitter, and blogs. so it is not extensive work, probably 10 hours a week.<p>if the campaign works well, it can be extended &#x2F; continued to a paid role. if not, this is a short term position that should last a month.<p>Am I too unrealistic for this?<p>Thanks.
======
natch
I would drop the part about "if it works well it can become a paid role." This
line is usually insincere.

If it's not extensive work, just pay for it. Treat your employees with
respect. Unless you really are looking for cheap labor.

A month long internship with an unknown company/project is not going to be
very appealing. If your project is famous and is going to look great on a
resume, and you have amazing people and the intern is going to learn a lot
from them, that's a different matter, but with what I see in your post, I
don't think so.

------
yebyen
You should not expect to find free labor unless you are offering a substantial
opportunity of education or useful skills, which it sounds like you are not.

Either you are looking for unskilled labor, in which case you should expect to
pay the going/nominal rate for unskilled laborers with computer/internet
skills, or you are looking for skilled workers with above-nominal technical
skills, and you should expect to pay commensurate to their skills.

It sounds like you are looking for astroturfers, honestly I would not expect
your campaign to end in success.

------
kookiekrak
fyi, unpaid interns can not by law produce work that would benefit your
company's bottom line.

[0]Federal labor law clearly states that the employer is to receive no benefit
from an unpaid intern’s labor and, in fact, the intern might actually be an
undue burden on the employer.

you should probably look into it and word your job description wisely before
looking for one.

[http://internjustice.com/2013/08/06/californias-unpaid-
inter...](http://internjustice.com/2013/08/06/californias-unpaid-internship-
rules-and-laws/)

~~~
yebyen
OP is apparently from Brazil, based on his posting history. Your Laws May Vary
(YLMV)

------
testme4ever2
ok, i understand your points. Thanks for the feedback.

what would be a reasonable rate to pay then?

Thanks.

------
Dewie
Why would someone want to work for you, unpaid? Is the paid job worth a 40
hour job interview distributed over 1 month? Or is it the reference they
should be after?

The first step is to pitch/sell the position.

